# Deep Purple's "Lazy" guitar solo w/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,
OK so I have a new video lesson up for Deep Purple's classic song "Lazy". This is the first intro solo and a great one to spruce up your F minor chops. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;HR1gQxQU8Jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR1gQxQU8Jg&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUyostY3l4l rJ_t-gbFNEsrw[/video]

Oh yeah, and don't forget to go to my blog for some analysis, getting the sound advice and the tab sheet for downloading.
http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/2013/12/lazy-guitar-solo-wtab.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

tnx for that.







not much different from what 
I learned, but, now I know what I'm missing.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for posting. I like how you captured Blackmore's 'sound' as well. Always been curious, what makes that sound (other than a Strat into Marshall)?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

F minor is my favourite. I used to know most of this solo years ago, I'll have to sit down and refresh this week.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

boomer said:


> Awesome, thanks for posting. I like how you captured Blackmore's 'sound' as well. Always been curious, what makes that sound (other than a Strat into Marshall)?


He has a darkness to his sound that comes from the way he sets his EQ - lots of lows and lower mids. But also he picks between the middle pickup and the neck pickup a lot which gives a more throaty sound. Most of his sounds really lies in his phrasing though and the notes he accents. 

BTW - Thanks for the kind words all!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love this song, as much for Jon Lord's playing as Ritchie Blackmore's, and of course for how it all fits together.

I'll have to give this one a try.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

zontar said:


> I love this song, as much for Jon Lord's playing as Ritchie Blackmore's, and of course for how it all fits together.
> 
> I'll have to give this one a try.


Agreed. Jon Lord was a beast and sadly missed in these quarters. His keyboard intro is totally awesome as is his playing throughout. R.I.P.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice work! Interestingly, I've always played it with more 4 finger technique. Particularly the arpeggios. Blackmore was the guy that got me using 4 fingers all the time on my fretting hand. 
It's been said that he used his beloved AC30 for the Machine Head album. He apparently used the preamp section to power his Marshalls for some time....nothing like a top boost! :smile-new:


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> Nice work! Interestingly, I've always played it with more 4 finger technique. Particularly the arpeggios. Blackmore was the guy that got me using 4 fingers all the time on my fretting hand.
> It's been said that he used his beloved AC30 for the Machine Head album. He apparently used the preamp section to power his Marshalls for some time....nothing like a top boost! :smile-new:


I agree. To play that with accuracy and conviction, you need to use all fingers on the fretting hand and good left/right hand coordination.

In terms of amp used on machine head, although there was a Vox in the hallway, pictures show Ritchie plugged into the major through the treble booster.

There's some good info here:
http://www.marshallheads.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=192


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Read on mon ami...read on!
http://www.guyguitars.com/eng/interviews/ritchieblackmore.html



LydianGuitars said:


> I agree. To play that with accuracy and conviction, you need to use all fingers on the fretting hand and good left/right hand coordination.
> 
> In terms of amp used on machine head, although there was a Vox in the hallway, pictures show Ritchie plugged into the major through the treble booster.
> 
> ...


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> Read on mon ami...read on!
> http://www.guyguitars.com/eng/interviews/ritchieblackmore.html


I remember reading that interview. 

The Major was really an attempt to get the Vox tone in a Marshall. When you listen to the Major, you instantly hear that its not like other Marshalls.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

LydianGuitars said:


> I agree. To play that with accuracy and conviction, you need to use all fingers on the fretting hand


So then… I guess what we are saying is that I failed to play it with accuracy and conviction?
Tough crowd : )


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Not at all! You have all the elements there. I just happen to play it using a slightly different technique.



jeremy_green said:


> So then… I guess what we are saying is that I failed to play it with accuracy and conviction?
> Tough crowd : )


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> Not at all! You have all the elements there. I just happen to play it using a slightly different technique.


I'm just being a bit of a jackass really! No harm no foul.

I actually wanted to move some of those parts up the neck (to make them a bit easier). But opted to keep them in an around the typical pentatonic box to give people an idea of things they can add for different sounds. I really am not sure where Richie himself plays it as I didn't look for a vid. Love his attack! Always so aggressive and sure-footed. You can hear where Yngwie got a lot of his influence.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've played in a Deep Purple tribute band twice in my life and am a HUGE RB fan. Always glad to see there are still people out there who dig his playin'.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Man, I had nearly forgotten what a great tune this is. I need to listen to it tonight, and see how my playing compares to yours! (I know mine is much worse - you're pretty fluid - but hopefully my notes are mostly correct. )


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

When i think of the top 10 best lead guitar players i think of blackmore,he is near the top..... i have always like how he mixes it up, he just does shred the neck, i use to like that when i was young now i hate it... blackmores solo on highway star is my all time favourite.

That solo was great... good job.... my thoughts on playing solos is, i can never get them 100 percent, note for note so i don't even try to spend hrs trying too, i play it as close as i can., and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Deep Purple is amazing!!!!....people forget. Thanks for posting that. I remember way way back in my youth driving around in the wee hours of the morning in my buddies Subaru listening to Child in Time and when it got to the solo my buddy (who was driving) broke the front seat off its frame head banging to the song....it was awesome......lol


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I seen Deep Purple a couple years ago.. right up front in front of Roger Glover...Roger Glover Loves what he does,you can tell , even after all these years he is having a blast up there, he threw a pick at me and i missed the damn thing..i was not quick enough in my old age

I have never seen a Band so happy, they were all having a great time..Roger would walk over to the keyboard player ( Don Airey ) and while playing they were talking and laughing..,.. amazing>>. Steve Morse is no Richie Blackmore, but i was pretty impressed..Like i said in a previous post i don't need to hear the leads note for note..Steve blended Richie, original with some of his own and it was great.Ian Gillan had a really hard time with the high notes, really struggles, and he can't scream anymore like in the old days..but still can pull it off..

By the way April wine opened up for them and they sucked badly..I have seen these guys a few times and they are great but this time there tone was so bad...Even my wife noticed it and she is near deaf...


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I seen Deep Purple a couple years ago.. right up front in front of Roger Glover...Roger Glover Loves what he does,you can tell , even after all these years he is having a blast up there, he threw a pick at me and i missed the damn thing..i was not quick enough in my old age
> 
> I have never seen a Band so happy, they were all having a great time..Roger would walk over to the keyboard player ( Don Airey ) and while playing they were talking and laughing..,.. amazing>>. Steve Morse is no Richie Blackmore, but i was pretty impressed..Like i said in a previous post i don't need to hear the leads note for note..Steve blended Richie, original with some of his own and it was great.Ian Gillan had a really hard time with the high notes, really struggles, and he can't scream anymore like in the old days..but still can pull it off..
> 
> By the way April wine opened up for them and they sucked badly..I have seen these guys a few times and they are great but this time there tone was so bad...Even my wife noticed it and she is near deaf...


I keep meaning to get put to see them now. I've heard similar reviews. 

Steve Morse is actually a much deeper and better overall musician than Richie, his work with the Dregs and his solo albums are insane, like beyond comprehension kind of composing and playing. But nobody is better in Purple than Blackmore. No slight to Steve as I know he agrees with that. His southern rock influence comes from a totally different place than Blackmore's. Richie is very unique. 

Shame singers have to age! They all lose that high range in rock due to the velocities involved. Gillian was a monster in his youth.. Still awesome, but a hair off.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

jeremy_green said:


> I keep meaning to get put to see them now. I've heard similar reviews.
> 
> Steve Morse is actually a much deeper and better overall musician than Richie, his work with the Dregs and his solo albums are insane, like beyond comprehension kind of composing and playing. But nobody is better in Purple than Blackmore. No slight to Steve as I know he agrees with that. His southern rock influence comes from a totally different place than Blackmore's. Richie is very unique.
> 
> Shame singers have to age! They all lose that high range in rock due to the velocities involved. Gillian was a monster in his youth.. Still awesome, but a hair off.



To think of all the members in deep purple, 3 Original members and 2 non-original, the weakest member would be the original singer..not to say they are still not great, but your right he does go off key a bit here and there trying to get to those, highs, I am sure the guitars are tuned down, to help him...


----------

